# MT meetup at Bob H.'s wedding



## ShelleyK (May 4, 2009)

In order from left to right
Datu Tim Hartman, and if I remember correctly...Rich, Bob then Jeff (arnisador)






Me and Bob


----------



## terryl965 (May 4, 2009)

Very nice indeed


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## terryl965 (May 4, 2009)

Arnisador it is nice putting a face to the name.


----------



## Lisa (May 4, 2009)

Those are some good lookin' fellas!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2009)

We clean up nice don't we?


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2009)

I need a black suit too!


----------



## terryl965 (May 4, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> We clean up nice don't we?


 
Yes you do


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 4, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> In order from left to right
> Datu Tim Hartman, and if I remember correctly...Rich, Bob then Jeff (arnisador)
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you got it my name correct!


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 4, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> We clean up nice don't we?



Short hair suits ya.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 4, 2009)

Fantastic! Great photos. But most of all, Congratulations Bob!!!!


----------



## jks9199 (May 5, 2009)

Who takes the photographer's picture?  :shrug:

Congrats again, Bob.  Looks like everyone had a good time!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2009)

Awweesome... yes indeed great putting faces to names... thank you for sharing those with us... Bob and Shelly... the two of you look great together... Wishes happy years ahead. 

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2009)

Caver, just to clarify, I married Susan. She'd kenpo my *** if she thought I was out marrying other women. (Plus, I'm too poor to afford more than 1 right now. If I win the lotto.....well, ..... heh)


----------



## Archangel M (May 5, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## ShelleyK (May 5, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Awweesome... yes indeed great putting faces to names... thank you for sharing those with us... Bob and Shelly... the two of you look great together... Wishes happy years ahead.
> 
> :asian:



LOL Well at least we know now that we'd make a good couple!  No seriously Ive ben married ...15 years at the end of this month!!


----------



## ShelleyK (May 5, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Who takes the photographer's picture?  :shrug:
> 
> Congrats again, Bob.  Looks like everyone had a good time!



Susan took the photo of Bob and I...I do give up my camera once in a great while for a shot or 2


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 5, 2009)

Wonderful pics.


----------



## Jenna (May 5, 2009)

Wow, you guys clean up well   Smashing photos Shelly   Any more?  And but most of all I hope everyone had a great day 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 5, 2009)

Congrats BOB and Susan


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2009)

Very nice work Shelley! 

Congrats again to Bob and Susan!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations Bob and Susan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nice pic's Shelly!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2009)

Side trivia:

The Best man is my back up Admin here.
Susan also has an MT account (rarely used) and used to be a Global Mod at KT.
The officiant is also a member here.


----------



## theletch1 (May 5, 2009)

I thought you were gonna wear your Darth Vader costume to get married in?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2009)

I got over ruled, but I'm saving it for a future presidential run.


----------



## arnisador (May 5, 2009)

You had a top hat, but no cane. What was up with that?!?


----------



## Guro Harold (May 5, 2009)

arnisador said:


> You had a top hat, but no cane. What was up with that?!?


 His tribute to Lincoln!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2009)

arnisador said:


> You had a top hat, but no cane. What was up with that?!?



Budget



Guro Harold said:


> His tribute to Lincoln!



Nononononoooooooo!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> LOL Well at least we know now that we'd make a good couple!  No seriously Ive ben married ...15 years at the end of this month!!


:duh:  uhh... oops well I guess we know who to blame for that slip... 

 :lisafault:




 ... how come we don't have a foot in mouth smilie?? I need one.


----------



## morph4me (May 6, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> ... how come we don't have a foot in mouth smilie?? I need one.


 
There are some things that you don't have to advertise


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 6, 2009)

I want to see a picture of the bride and groom togeather.
With BOB all dressed up I want to see Susan in her wedding gown


----------



## MA-Caver (May 6, 2009)

morph4me said:


> There are some things that you don't have to advertise


oh cute... nice... of course... thanks....  pppffft...  :lol:


----------



## Drac (May 6, 2009)

I wish I could have been there...


----------



## Arizona Angel (May 6, 2009)

I love the pictures!  Congrats to the Hubbards!


----------



## ShelleyK (May 6, 2009)

tshadowchaser said:


> I want to see a picture of the bride and groom togeather.
> With BOB all dressed up I want to see Susan in her wedding gown



Here ya go 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76085


----------



## Lisa (May 6, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> :duh:  uhh... oops well I guess we know who to blame for that slip...
> 
> :lisafault:
> 
> ...



LOL!  Nope, I am not taking responsibility for that one!


----------

